# Taliban threatens phone firms



## eddie_brunette (Oct 21, 2008)

Kandahar - Afghanistan's insurgent Taliban told cellphone companies in the central province of Ghazni on Tuesday to turn off their signal towers for 10 days or face a "reaction". 

The Taliban leading council made the demand because Afghan and international military attacks, apparently launched on the basis of data from cellphones, had increased during the day, spokesperson Zabihullah Mujahid told AFP. 

Three of the country's four cellphone networks were down in the province, suggesting the companies had complied. They could not be immediately reached for comment. 

"We have banned cellphone facilities during the day now for 10 days. Anyone who violates this decision will face a Taliban reaction," Mujahid said. 

The 10-day period was to allow the group to assess if this affected military operations, he said. If it did, the ban would become permanent. 

Ghazni, about 120km south of the capital Kabul, has seen a spike in Taliban attacks in at least the past year and has become one of the country's most at-risk provinces. 

The extremist insurgents in February ordered cellphone companies to turn off their towers at night in areas, including Ghazni, where they have a strong presence or face attack. 

Several were destroyed in bombings, fire or rocket strikes. 

The night-time halt in service has held in districts of some provinces such as Kandahar, Helmand and Zabul where government authority is weak and the insurgents have some control. 

The conservative Islamic Taliban were removed from government in a US-led invasion in late 2001 for harbouring al-Qaeda after the September 11 attacks that killed around 3 000 people in the United States. 

They are waging an insurgency that has this year seen a record level of attacks, despite the efforts of around 60 000 international troops and growing Afghan security forces. 

- AFP

Taliban threatens phone firms: World: News: News24

edd


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 22, 2008)

hmm what the hell are the taliban up to this time? this doesn't make much sense to me. I dont know about the rest of you but somethings fishy here


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Oct 22, 2008)

Strange. They think that the attacks by NATO forces are being coordinated by cellphone. We'll see if they are right.

I also agree with You Double3Ac3. I smell something.


----------



## trackend (Oct 22, 2008)

There goes my (0800) phone Edna for a good time calls


----------



## Parmigiano (Oct 22, 2008)

hey may be right or wrong in crediting the cell phones for their military problems, but this request and the prviders compliance means:

a - they still have a working military-type organization
b - their word is still feared in the Country

after 7 years of war against a much superior Army it seems they are still far from disbanded. 
Amazing to a certain extent, but in effect the Afghani resisted also to the British empire and to the Russians in a similar way.


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Oct 23, 2008)

That they are still active and that they have a military doesn't surprise me. The region, with all of its mountains and caves, is perfect for guerilla warfare. Yes, they are still feared and they always will be. The recent increase in attacks on coalition troops only serves to prove that they are still active and kicking.


----------



## Doubl3Ac3 (Oct 23, 2008)

Milos Sijacki said:


> That they are still active and that they have a military doesn't surprise me. The region, with all of its mountains and caves, is perfect for guerilla warfare. Yes, they are still feared and they always will be. The recent increase in attacks on coalition troops only serves to prove that they are still active and kicking.


Well they are also the masters of irrigation, so they are probably making more and more tunnels to transport goods in and out of the mountains. I dont think they are going to slow down for a very long time. Unless Bush gets sick and tired of mountains and decides to blow them up


----------

